# Hilfe Kaufberatung Team ZR5



## Nightx (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe ihr könnt mir bei den ersten Schritten helfen.

Ich würde gern ein Team ZR 5 kaufen. Ich werde sicherlich das Bike auf der Strasse, Schotterwegen  und auch im Gelände bewegen, laut Infos von Radon soll die Gabel relativ schnell an die Grenzen kommen. Das 6er wäre hier besser. Was meint ihr?

800 Euro sind mir gerade zu viel für das 6er. Würde das 5er nicht reichen und ggf. später mal ein Tausch von der Gabel?


----------



## donprogrammo (2. Mai 2011)

Die Dart 3 im ZR Team 5.0 ist eine Stahlfedergabel, und daher nur durch tauschen auf das Körpergewicht anpassbar.
Soweit ich weiß hat der Bike-Discount nichtmal die passenden ersatzfedern im Verkauf.
Solltest du also nicht zufällig im idealen Gewichtsbereich liegen, der beim Hersteller zu erfahren sein sollte, ist das eh nichts.
Ansonsten ist die Gabel garnicht so schlecht für ein Gelegenheitstäter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightx (2. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info

Aber beim Hersteller konnte ich nix dazu finden.  Wiege so um die 90 kg +- paar kg.


----------



## Wülfrather (5. Mai 2011)

Habe das Bike letzes Jahr meinem Sohn gekauft. Er ist jetzt rund 2000km damit gefahren. Der Rahmen und die Laufräder sind stabil. Die Gabel funktioniert passabel (bei 90 kg?), jedoch bekommen die Standrohre Rostpickel (mangelnde Pflege seitens des Filius!) Die Bremse ist ok, jedoch verstellt sich die Hebelgriffweite sehr leicht. Ein Minitröpchen Locktide schafft Abhilfe. Leichtes Schleifen der Bremse muß man in kauf nehmen. In Sachen Gewicht, Austattung und Qualität gibt es meines Wissens wenig vergleichbares.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. Mai 2011)

ich habe mich wegen meines Gewichts (ca 93kg) für das 6.0 entschieden...durch den Luftdruck super und einfach einstellbar...bin bisher mit dem Bike zufrieden für den Einstieg!!!


----------



## Nightx (8. Mai 2011)

Wiege auch um die 90 kg (je nachdem  )


----------



## ElRatto (24. Mai 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> ich habe mich wegen meines Gewichts (ca 93kg) für das 6.0 entschieden...durch den Luftdruck super und einfach einstellbar...bin bisher mit dem Bike zufrieden für den Einstieg!!!



ich überlege mir auch das 6.0 zu kaufen. wie verhält es sich mit der Geländegängigkeit? möchte es eher im wald als auf der straße einsetzen. würde dann 16" Rahmen nehmen.

Mfg


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Mai 2011)

ich kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen...habe etwas mit dem Luftdruck der Gabel gespielt und ich denke jetzt die optimale Einstellung gefunden zu haben...

bis jetzt bin ich vollstens zufrieden mir dem Radon


----------



## ElRatto (24. Mai 2011)

ok. dann sollte sich für mich (75kg) auch eine einstellung finden lassen. meinte natürlich den 18 zoll rahmen. der 16er is mir zu klein.

muss nur leider noch gute 8 wochen warten bis die kohle für das gute stück da is


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Mai 2011)

und dann nochmal 8 Wochen aufs Bike


----------



## ElRatto (25. Mai 2011)

waaas?

auch wenn da ne maximale verfügbarkeit angezeigt wird? dann wäre der sommer ja schon fast vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad0n_s4x (25. Mai 2011)

Habe mir auch das rote 6er zum Touren geleistet... Hat für den Preis sogar ganz gute Geländeeigenschaften... aber ist halt "nur" ein Hardtail!

Die Recon-Gabel schluckt gut was weg, wenn man den Luftdruck entsprechend anpasst. Habe ca. 90 psi drauf bei 78Kg Körpergewicht und den 18" Rahmen bei 1,77 Größe... perfekt für mich von der Geometrie her.

Auch die Strocker Ryde packen für diese Zwecke ganz gut zu... ein schöner Allrounder für's Geld... Auch den Vergleich zum Cube Acid gewinnt das RADON bzgl. Gabel. Leute die was Vernünftiges für den "kleinen" Geldbeutel wollen, machen hier absolut nix falsch! 

Edit... einzigstes kleines Manko sind für mich die Griffe! Finde ich einfach zu schmal und ich hab normal große Hände... außerdem löst sich bei mir schon nach gut 100Km die erste Gummischicht. Aber sind ja nur Griffe...


----------



## ElRatto (25. Mai 2011)

danke für die infos. meine alternative zum zr 6 war auch das acid. aber wie du schon sagtest, gabel und gewicht sind hier einfach besser.

hatte bis vor kurzem nen bergamont bladedisc 18zoll hardtail, was vonner geometrie nochn bisl mehr richtung allmountain ging. damit habe ich im gelände einen riesenspaß gehabt. zumindest, was hier oben anner küste als gelände bezeichnet werden kann

denke das n hardtail für meine belange genügt.

wegen der griffe hast du wohl recht. die sind das geringste übel. 

welche maximale reifenbreite hat das zr 6 eigentlich? würd gern 2,4 drauf machen.

grüße


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Mai 2011)

Rad0n_s4x schrieb:


> Edit... einzigstes kleines Manko sind für mich die Griffe! Finde ich einfach zu schmal und ich hab normal große Hände... außerdem löst sich bei mir schon nach gut 100Km die erste Gummischicht. Aber sind ja nur Griffe...



Das ist richtig...ich habe mir auch schon neue bestellt...

Wir haben ca 6 Wochen auf unsere Räder gewartet...denk dran es ist hochsaison und die haben ne Menge zutun, sagte mir der nette Herr am Telefon....

wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, fahr am besten vorbei...kannst dann direkt eins mitnehmen und ein Arbeitskollege von mir meinte, dass die einige Schnäppchen im Laden stehen haben, die gar nicht auf der Seite stehen.


----------



## Rad0n_s4x (25. Mai 2011)

ElRatto schrieb:


> ...welche maximale reifenbreite hat das zr 6 eigentlich? würd gern 2,4 drauf machen.
> 
> grüße



Standardmäßig sind ja 2,25" Smart SAM von Schwalbe drauf, die eigentlich schon ganz ordentlich sind. Die 0,15" (3,8mm) mehr sollten gehen... Das dürfte aber, wenn ich mir den Hinterbau anschau, dann das Maximum sein. Mein Hinterrad hat zur Zeit nen minimalen Schlag und kommt stellenweise schon recht nah an die Streben ran. (ganz böse Wurzel ) Lieber nochmal bei RADON anfragen!


----------



## Rad0n_s4x (25. Mai 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Das ist richtig...ich habe mir auch schon neue bestellt......



Für welche hast du dich da entschieden, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Mai 2011)

Sunline Logo Lock-On Griffe dick, schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad0n_s4x (25. Mai 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Sunline Logo Lock-On Griffe dick, schwarz



Nice! Sind die auch bisserl dicker? dumme Frage.... Les gerade dick... alles klar!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Mai 2011)

ja sind was dicker und sehr angenehm...habe sie zwar nur mal in nem Laden begrapscht...wenn sie da sind berichte ich mehr


----------



## Tigermoeter (25. Mai 2011)

Maximale Reifenbreite Hinten ist 2,25" fürs Team:

Vorne gehts um die Gabel, da passt 2,4"

Siehe hier (runterscrollen)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm


----------



## Rad0n_s4x (26. Mai 2011)

Ähm, hab mir gerade nochmal deinen ersten Post durchgelesen und sehe, dass du das Rad in unterschiedlichen Bereichen fahren willst. Der Smart SAM ist ein wirklich guter Allrounder. An deiner Stelle würde ich den erstmal fahren. Ich find den Reifen klasse...


----------

